# Redfish Regatta Shirts?



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

It'd be the same design as last year...

Karon's japanese art style print... I'll see if I have a picture.

Jim


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

it wasnt on there but i like black long sleeve


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Voted long sleeve also. You got any shirts left over from previous regattas ya can bring to the island Jim? Mine starting to look pretty raggily.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

I voted White and would like it longsleeve!!!!


----------

